# Newlie Recognizing Toy Names



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

A while back, I was working with Newlie on trying to learn the names of some of his different toys. I thought we were really making progress until at one point it appeared that he thought all his toys were named "ball." It was really all my fault that he didn't make more progress than he did. In retrospect, I was rushing him too much, going from one or two different toys to four and five plus because of my husband's health, I really wasn't able to work with this on a consistent basis.

Yesterday evening, just of the spur of the moment, I picked up two toys, his ball and a heavy plastic stick, held them in front of me and asked him to pick either "ball" or "stick." I thought I was going to have to start all over again, so imagine my surprise when he used his nose to select a toy and got it right ten out of ten times! I still can't quite explain it, we haven't played this game in months. He did it again tonight six or eight times. Maybe somehow I am giving him a clue as to which one to pick. I will have to try this again.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Most of the time I'm telling Midnite get your ball. He understands when I say the other one. A couple weeks ago I started bringing him out in the yard when I'm cutting grass and I have him move the toys as I go. It has now become his job. I haven't really named anything other then his ball, I just point and say pick that up or move it. On morethen one occasion I have gone to open my front door and couldn't because a ball is there. Thankfully when I scream for Midnite to get his ball he picks it up and I can get in the house


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I learn so many uses for mundane type training (so I thought!) There have def been times I have used different games in real life, but I never thought about Titan using "name that toy" as a helper.. I may have to get more serious with that.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Whenever I would get Stella a new toy, I gave it a name..QuackQuack was a duck that quacked, Mr Goose and later on Mrs Goose, Otter..etc. We played with that toy only for a week, then it went into the bin..eventually she knew them all, and if she brought me Otter, I would ask where QuackQuack was..off she went and returned with him. The best was one day her toys were in the washing machine, and QuackQuack was just quacking like crazy..she refused to leave that room. So far Fritz only knows Ball...he tears all toys apart!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Most of the time I'm telling Midnite get your ball. He understands when I say the other one. A couple weeks ago I started bringing him out in the yard when I'm cutting grass and I have him move the toys as I go. It has now become his job. I haven't really named anything other then his ball, I just point and say pick that up or move it. On morethen one occasion I have gone to open my front door and couldn't because a ball is there. Thankfully when I scream for Midnite to get his ball he picks it up and I can get in the house


Lol!Maybe give each dog a job so you can relax in the shade while they do all of the yard work and wash the car


----------

